# ماكينة cnc



## maher_guizeni (24 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم 
إلى أهل الخبرة في ماكينة CNC
*مشروع يتمثل في ماكينة لتثقيب اللوحة النحاسية*
مساعد :
-->نوع stepper motor
-->البرامج المستعملة
ربنا وفق الجميع و يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
سلام عليكم
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72834&page=13#ixzz1BzKWSTNX
​


----------



## عبدالعزيز سالم (27 يناير 2011)

مافهمت عليك
انت تريد ان تصنع الماكينة ؟؟ 
ماحجم الطاولة واذا تكرمت برسمة توضيحية بالابعاد والاطوال 
اضف كل المعلومات و جعل موضوعك ثري لكي يتسنى لنا مساعدتك


----------

